# Weed ID please



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Anyone know what this is??
It's all through out my KBG reno.

The roots are shallow so very easy to pull it's just the amount of them. Being a broadleaf I'm sure the tenacity will take care of them easily once I apply.

More just curious what it is... can't find anything that looks similar. Thanks!

Location: British Columbia, Canada


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Centella?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I got Google Lens to ID it as a bindweed. 
Tried several times and a few different plants. Majority of the time it came up in the bindweed family.

Of course it isn't listed as a weed controlled by tenacity.


----------

